# Happy Chinese New Year! the year of the DOG



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

I was in HK in 2000, when China took back that area

Quite festive

indeed


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

I'm an Earth Dog - everyone look out, this is MY year!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm an Earth Dog - everyone look out, this is MY year!



Whoo Hoo!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Whoo Hoo!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> I'm an Earth Dog - everyone look out, this is MY year!



yer not gonna post licking selfies, right?....RIGHT?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> yer not gonna post licking selfies, right?....RIGHT?!



*slurp, slurp, slurp*

What? I didn't hear you ...

... I was busy.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> yer not gonna post licking selfies, right?....RIGHT?!



Gosh I hope not. But he is a fine looking canine!

edit to say, too late.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Gosh I hope not. But he is a fine looking canine!
> 
> edit to say, too late.



Aw, thank you, mistress.

... can we go to the dog park now? :untroubled:


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

They think they're going to the vet, but are really going to the dog park.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 17, 2018)

Arf  ARF    Woof   Woof

Please turn around  so I can greet you properly.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## sortbreadlover (Feb 17, 2018)

same to all of you. happy new year


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## Shalimar (Feb 17, 2018)

SifuPhil said:


> View attachment 48699


Looks just like you.


----------

